

Back Lord British’s Kickstarter, Get This $5,000 Game - Tekker
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2013/03/akalabeth/

======
Tichy
Wasn't he also famous for hosting life role playing events at his mansion?
Something like that would be a good reward, too :-)

